# Forestville, MD - A297624 F Shutz Trained



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=11884519

PG Co in MD








[/img]


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

VGSR contact says this girl has been Shutz trained and they are having her seen to determine if they can find her the right home.


----------



## bratmarine (Dec 20, 2002)

glenda is going to look at her tomorrow


----------



## pamela berger (Jun 19, 2008)

reclaimed by owner


----------

